# Where is the pump located?



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

My Credo has a waste tank in addition to the Thetford cassette. And when I press the button the Thetford is emptied into the fäkalientank.

But now this does not happen. And I cannot find the fuse to check. 

When eptying a lamp is blinking on the Thetford panel. And I can hear the sound of the pump working. Now the lamp is still blinking but nothing is pumping.

My reasoning is that a fuse near the pump is gone or that something is stuck in the pump itself. But I cannot find it!  

Anyone else having such a pump and know where it is located?


----------

